# customs.... (vaguely habanos related)...



## par (May 22, 2005)

Just flew in yesteday morning from Tokyo. I've spent the past 3 weeks in the middle east and one week in japan (work takes me to some odd parts of the world).

I had two cuabas left in my hotel room but i got a strong hunch that i should leave them behind as i boarded my flight back to the US. As i came into SFO i picked up my bags and got into the customs line (you know where they check the forms). I handed them my form and the guy looked at it and asked:

"Saudi Arabia? Arab Emirates, Thailand, UK, Japan -how long where you gone for?"
I told him "18 days".
He then asked if i had met some governmental officials, i told him no (i just can't imagine that he was serious, no one who works for state or any of the three/four letter agencies would share that with bcis like that).

In any way, i got sent to the back room for questioning and thorough check of my luggage. Agent Webb (a very nice gentleman) looked me up on the computer and from then on things went pretty quickly (i have had several background checks by DoJ and i got to assume that they see that on their computers). 

I just had to share that i was so happy that i tossed those two cuaba's and didn't bring them. I could have been in sooooo much trouble.....

anyway, just sharing!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice hunch.
Welcome back.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Just one more example of "always trust your gut feeling". I bet you breathed a big sigh of relief when you got outa there! I dunno if I could have tossed em though....I would have had to at least make an attempt to dispose of them in a more enjoyable way .


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this story. 

I often read where people think that it's no big deal bringing things, illegal, back into the country. Although I carried nothing illegal, I've had thorough checks of belongings and it's not a very pleasant experience. Definitely, not worth the chance of getting caught.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

I guess it really depends on where you fly in from. I recently flew in from a country with no history of exporting anything other than good music, literature, and wiskey, and customs never said boo to me.

I also work for the gov't so maybe that ease of travel had something to do with it.

To be sure taking anything that is contra band into the airport is a risk.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

If you don't you should play poker..

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah its always uncomfortable when customs checks my bags and finds all those stacks of illegall German Pornography and industrial size bottles of Astro-Glide..... they usually never want to keep me detained for too long though


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

I think the country you fly in has a huge deal to do with it. My dad travels internationally for his job and hes brought me back some cubans from China and Mexico with no problems. I would suspect that coming from the Middle East is a good bet that you will get some extra attention from customs.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

first time i got stopped. Done more than 100 international flights all over the world in the past few years. mostly Europe/Asia (i.e. highly developed economies). due to some changes in responsibilities i've been asked to develop relationships with some of these emerging countries so i went to eurasia last month ie. kazakhstan, ukraine and russia (i declined going to azerbadjan and turkmenistan). No customs check when i got back.

I wasn't too keen about going to the middle east but i have to say that i was surprised. It was nothing like what it looks like on TV. Saudi is a highly developed economy and it's pretty clear that the king is trying to root out extremists as well as modernize the society (and push religious changes along the way). Most folks i interacted with where highly educated and came from some of the best schools of US and Europe. With the exception of regional politics (things going on in the middle east) they clearly see the world very similarly as the west (US/UK) does.

anyway, i just thought i should share. I didn't mind being stopped by customs and they where very polite and professional. I was just happy that i didn't absent mindedly put two sticks of castros finest in my bag and got caught redhanded with them...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have been lucky.

Last time coming back from Italy, I was searched. Thanks to a feeling I had, no cigars were in my bags. They only seen some wine and olive oil. This was the first time out of probably 30 times I was searched on an international flight. 

Just seems since 911, customs has been crazy. They are just checking everyone, even kids. 

Its amazing how just about every time I go to Florida I am searched even with the kids in there cheer/gymnastics wear. They have to know we are going to a competition or something. They check all our bags going there and coming back.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

It is nice that they were courteous to you when doing their job. I think it is an inconvience (time delay) but it helps keep us safe. There are others that ARE bringing in much more serious things than wine or CCs. Good thing that you trusted your instinct.

BTW, anybody know what happens if you do get caught bringing them in (in small quantity)?


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

good think you left them behind!!!


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

PuffDaddy said:


> It is nice that they were courteous to you when doing their job. I think it is an inconvience (time delay) but it helps keep us safe. There are others that ARE bringing in much more serious things than wine or CCs. Good thing that you trusted your instinct.
> 
> BTW, anybody know what happens if you do get caught bringing them in (in small quantity)?


If it is just one or two cigars, they confiscate them and send you on your way. Same with booze or agricultural products. You could be held more liable (e.g. fines, etc) but of the 3 times friends have been caught, it was confiscation with no further ramifications.

And, I would be willing to bet that they were fakes anyway - they dont believe in going to LCDH because it is "too expensive".


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Whewww.....for two cigars, however, it's not likely to be serious....welcome back and let's herf sometime at Carters....be great to hear your stories and smoke some ISOMs.....


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

How would they know if the smokes were Cuban?? Can you not bring any cigars into the US - NC's???


----------



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> How would they know if the smokes were Cuban?? Can you not bring any cigars into the US - NC's???


I'm curious, what would or could have customs done if they found some unbanded cigars on you?


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

nem said:


> I'm curious, what would or could have customs done if they found some unbanded cigars on you?


If customs finds unbanded cigars, the onus is upon the passenger to prove that they are non-cuban. If you dont have a quick explanation or brand name at the tip of your tongue, its an argument that will be quicky lost to customs (along with the cigars).


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

nem said:


> I'm curious, what would or could have customs done if they found some unbanded cigars on you?


Ahhhh... I long for the days when Bolivar Belicoso Cabs were unbanded, as well the Upmann Conn and Juan Lopez.... Just great for picking up at a duty free... They're made in DR, right....

Well at least now, you have something to do on the plane taking off the bands...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

fireman43 said:


> Just one more example of "always trust your gut feeling". I bet you breathed a big sigh of relief when you got outa there! I dunno if I could have tossed em though....I would have had to at least make an attempt to dispose of them in a more enjoyable way .


Amen,

Or hey ask for a couple of Fuente bands and do the switcheroo!!

ATL


----------



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

omowasu said:


> If customs finds unbanded cigars, the onus is upon the passenger to prove that they are non-cuban. If you dont have a quick explanation or brand name at the tip of your tongue, its an argument that will be quicky lost to customs (along with the cigars).


But if I had them in a travel humidor, and told customs that they were say Nicaraguan cigars (Padrons, Tatuajes, etc.), it wouldn't be a problem? Or are they going to demand receipts for the cigars? Lastly, they're not going to subject the cigars to some sort of chemical analysis to determine their origins, are they?


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

nem said:


> But if I had them in a travel humidor, and told customs that they were say Nicaraguan cigars (Padrons, Tatuajes, etc.), it wouldn't be a problem? Or are they going to demand receipts for the cigars? Lastly, they're not going to subject the cigars to some sort of chemical analysis to determine their origins, are they?


No, they cant run a chemical analysis at the airport to determine origin of tobacco. Suffice it to say that if you plan on taking cigars across country lines, regardless of container, they best be NC's and banded just in case - or plan on losing them at a customs counter should you be checked. I had my otterbox opened in Ft. Lauderdale on a domestic flight recently. The TSA inspectors probably wouldnt know the difference (it was stuffed with factory fresh Tatuajes anyway), but it happened and I have the little paper they shove inside everything to prove it.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

nem said:


> But if I had them in a travel humidor, and told customs that they were say Nicaraguan cigars (Padrons, Tatuajes, etc.), it wouldn't be a problem?


You should be good 100%, obviously if you come back with 100+ cigars, there could be some questions... JFK and MIA are bastards at customs, but I would not sweat it. If you buy any gifts; cigars, chocolate... get them gift wrapped and claim them acurately... "Dominican Davidoff Cigars". Before 9-11, I use to bring sausage back from France and would put "Linguica" on the Customs form which is acurate, but different than saying sausage, which would be taken away immediately.

I worry more about the German Shepard going crazy because I have some crazy meat product in my car or luggage and their licking their chops barking.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

nem said:


> I'm curious, what would or could have customs done if they found some unbanded cigars on you?


Much more reason to buy some custom cigar labels and apply them to your unbanded non-cubans just in case


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

This is not a bad idea. And i wanted for a while to put some custom labels on unlabeled cigars? Where can i purchase cigarlabels from (but without cigars)?
I already have the white ones that i got from heartfeld but that's not what i wanted, i wanted something with a fancy print that i can put on unbanded cigars.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

next time keep the smokes and loose the bands


----------



## Catalyst Paintball (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't know if loosing the bands will help 100% though.

If I had up to like 10 cubans I wanted to bring back, I would definatly stop at some tobacco shop and pick up 10 cheap cigars and reband the cubans. That way, you have a reciept, with corresponding bands to cigars.

Just make sure you dont buy 10 Cusano 18's when you have 4 different brands of cubans...


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

par said:


> This is not a bad idea. And i wanted for a while to put some custom labels on unlabeled cigars? Where can i purchase cigarlabels from (but without cigars)?
> I already have the white ones that i got from heartfeld but that's not what i wanted, i wanted something with a fancy print that i can put on unbanded cigars.


Par, just bring some of your old bands with a little glue stick in a small ziplock and you've got all the bands you need.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

I have had my bags checked, but never my person. Has anyone been searched while carrying a couple of cigars in a case in a coat pocket?


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

When we came back from a cruise in the caribbean, we had to go through customs. On the little declaration form which said you could bring back up to two boxes of cigars duty free, I actually wrote down that I had two cigars with me (yes that is right two cigars, not boxes). I had actually gotten them on the ship, so I wasn't going to have problems anyway, but the guy just asked where they were from, when I said they were from the ship and were DR, he smiled and said fine. He never even asked to see them and we had already removed the bands since we thought we were going to smoke them the night before we docked. 

Now, our tour guide in Grand Cayman said he once tried to bring a box of cubans into the US as a gift for a friend. He of course lost them at customs, but he said, the customs guy told him if he had removed the bands, they would have no proof they were cubans. When the guy asked if he could go remove the bands at that time, the customs guy said no way, since they were being video taped. 

Now, I am not sure if I actually believe this. Maybe in the past this might have worked, but I doubt it would now.

As to re-banding, you would probably have to make it look really good. No tears and a really nice glue job.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

par said:


> This is not a bad idea. And i wanted for a while to put some custom labels on unlabeled cigars? Where can i purchase cigarlabels from (but without cigars)?
> I already have the white ones that i got from heartfeld but that's not what i wanted, i wanted something with a fancy print that i can put on unbanded cigars.


This retailer advertise here about a month ago. A little expensive unless you want to make a ton, but you can actually buy them without the cigars. This would be really cool for parties or weddings.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=42587

http://www.livecigarrollers.com/labels_only.php


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Monte,

great find but a bit expensive. The $50 setup fee makes it tough....


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

par said:


> Monte,
> 
> great find but a bit expensive. The $50 setup fee makes it tough....


I'm assuming if you look around, you might be able to find them cheaper (I will test out my google skills later). I agree, the setup fee is pretty expensive. Of course, with the people here at CS, someone will probably setup a group buy to reduce the costs. Do I see custom club stogie bands in the future and a design the club stogie band contest?  :r


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

par said:


> This is not a bad idea. And i wanted for a while to put some custom labels on unlabeled cigars? Where can i purchase cigarlabels from (but without cigars)?
> I already have the white ones that i got from heartfeld but that's not what i wanted, i wanted something with a fancy print that i can put on unbanded cigars.





montecristo#2 said:


> Do I see custom club stogie bands in the future and a design the club stogie band contest


CIGma_Chi has done some great work on bands for people. If you're of the mind to print them out yourself, Jeof may be able to help. Here's some examples of his work.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=147417&postcount=341

Here's the entire thread if you care to read through it.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8419


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

this is a very good post. glad to see you used your smarts, def not worth the aggravation
thanks


----------

